# Upland Soap Factory - UPDATE



## MF-Alpines

Has anyone ordered from them? I placed an order on 9/27 and I have not heard anything yet. The order acknowledgement said it would take 7 - 10 days before they ship which is fine. I called yesterday to check on the progress and to see if they had an estimated ship date, but I got their machine. I left a message, but I have not received a call back.


----------



## tmfinley

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

I have a couple of Upland molds. I ordered when they were moving this winter so I knew it was going take a log time to get them. I know this doesn't fit your situation but I LOVE the molds!


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

I think this is their busiest time of year too.....people wanting molds to get soap made for Christmas. I LOVE their molds!


----------



## MF-Alpines

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

Thanks, guys. It's good to know that they make great molds. I try calling again.


----------



## MF-Alpines

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

I just don't know what to do. No one will call me back. I have no idea whether I will be getting my molds or not. I've called once or twice per week and also filled out their contact form -- no response.


----------



## VickiLynne

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

Bummer! The usually put a notice up on the website if they are going to be gone for a while. I need to order too. But now I am hesitant. I did leave a message for Kelsei's Creations but have not heard from either. What is one to do?

Vicki in NC


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

From The Dish:


> Just a quick note from Linda at The Upland Soap Factory to let our many customers know that we have had TWO serious illnesses in the family since mid August, both requiring hospital time, so we are really backed up with mold orders and have not been able to communicate with customers until this week. We are expecting full recovery but it will take some time, and this week I will be contacing all those customers who have mold orders pending, to let them know the status of their orders.
> I have about 75 emails right now that need answering and 26 phone messages...so if you are any of the above, you will be hearing from me in a few days.
> Thanks,
> Linda Stevens


----------



## MF-Alpines

*Re: Upland Soap Factory*

Thanks, Stacey.


----------



## MF-Alpines

*MY MOLDS ARE COMING!!!! Received an e-mail last night. YES!*


----------



## Kalne

Wonderful! I was beginning to worry they would never get back on their feet. I have plans to order more of their molds early next year. Good to know they're back in business.


----------



## adillenal

This is great news since I have an order pending.


----------



## adillenal

My molds have also been shipped. Oh boy. My Christmas present is on it's way.


----------



## adillenal

Received my upland molds today via FedX while I was at a show. They are perfect. I am a happy soaper.


----------



## Kalne

Enjoy!


----------



## jdranch

Yaye!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Take a photo of them filled and show us! Love seeing molds.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Mine is a slab mold with the celtic knot design. Making a new batch for it today. Can't wait!


----------



## adillenal

I first have to figure out my new formula size since the molds hold a different amount than my current molds. They are 8 inches longer. According to the forula for figuring mold capacity I need 84 oz of oils so when I get that through soapcalc and a few other things done I will head for the soap kitchen. With camera in hand.


----------



## linbee

Cindy, will you post a picture of yours? I love that celtic knot design.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Yes - if I can figure out how to resize the pictures. I'll be unmolding tomorrow so I'll have pics of it without soap, filled, and the unmolded soap. I think the soap gelled - I'm not used to gel. I think it's because of the wooden frame that holds the mold. The silicone is wobbly so the frame is a must. I'm used to the silicone molds I got from WSP. Much stiffer and no frame.


----------



## adillenal

The silicon liners are a tad smaller than the wooden mold. I am thinking it is because the silicon will "stretch" a bit with use and will then be a perfect fit.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Well, I would post pics except I can't figure out how to resize them. I've spent two hours and I can't do it. Any suggestions?


----------



## jdranch

MF-Alpines said:


> Well, I would post pics except I can't figure out how to resize them. I've spent two hours and I can't do it. Any suggestions?


You can email me and I will do it for you. I will pm you my email addy.


----------



## jdranch

For Cindy...

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## jdranch

I gotta question- in the 3rd picture the middle of the soap looks a different color- is that where the soap gelled?


----------



## Kalne

That just looks like the typical color diff. in freshly cut soap where the air hasn't hit the inside yet. Discoloring fo's tend to do this, esp. dark ones.

That is one cool looking design! How did you cut it?


----------



## MF-Alpines

Thanks, Jennifer for posting for me. I am having computer issues.

Yes, it's discoloration from a partial gel. The mold comes with a lid. I guess I should have put the lid on so that I got a complete gel. I'm not used to getting any gel. This batch was scented with rosemary and lavender eo's. The coloring is alkanet root. I always get this from alkanet root. After a couple of hours, it turned to the blue grey. In fact, it is now turning to a purplish color. I love the morphing of alkanet root. But it keeps me on my toes - I'm never sure if it's going to turn into the lavender. Starts red, morphs to a deep green/grey, then grey, then grey/blue, then purple and finally lavender.

The bars are blocky. I should not have filled the mold so high. I love the design, though. 

Oh, and I cut them with a chopping knife. I really need a soap cutter.


----------



## Faye Farms

What a beautiful mold and soaps!!!


----------



## buckrun

Cindy that is beautiful. And can you show us when it has finished changing color too?


----------



## MF-Alpines

buckrun said:


> Cindy that is beautiful. And can you show us when it has finished changing color too?


Will do.


----------



## linbee

What a great design and you get a good size batch from that mold.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yeah I could look, but does he just sell the liners by chance?


----------



## MF-Alpines

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Yeah I could look, but does he just sell the liners by chance?


Yes.


----------



## MF-Alpines

*Re: Upland Soap Factory - UPDATE - Pic of Finished, Cured Bar*

Here's the finished, cured bar.


----------



## jdranch

very nice- good job Cindy


----------



## linbee

Very Pretty! and what a great job cutting - perfectly straight.


----------



## 2Sticks

What a beautiful bar and how nicely they are cut. Good job!


----------

